# Prime Time Anytime



## scocats (Mar 26, 2012)

I apologize if this should be posted elsewhere but I did do a search first. Had 2 hoppers and 3 joeys installed since 3-16-2012. Prime time anytime has yet to work.
The yellow PT label show in the timers everynight. The Hopper red recording light shows on the front of the unit everynight during primetime. I have called CSR which rolled a tech back to my house who found nothing.

I was going to contact one of the D.I.R.T team with my info but do not have the 5 posts required to do that.

Im in the Cheyenne, Wy DMA if it makes any difference which means we only get 1 hd station.

CSR says my locals should come from sat 129 transponder 25 which has a signal strengthof 48 according to my system

software 2.04

Any help would be greatly appreciated, 

Scocats


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

Cheyenne is on the list of partial markets, which I believe means you're missing at least 1 major HD local but should get PTAT on those you do have. With only 1 though, there's not much point. Have you tried using a timer for that channel with PTAT enabled?

What success are people having in the other partial markets (Fairbanks AK, Juneau AK, Panama City FL, Topeka KS)?

More at http://www.dishuser.org/ptat.php


----------



## scocats (Mar 26, 2012)

Yes I have, just have to overide the ptat timer in the options to do it or it will not record. This isnt a terrible dilema for me but just wanted it if its available, just like everybody else I want the latest and greatest, not like i wont set the timers for the shows I want to watch as I would still have to on the non hd channels. For the improvement of picture quality that it has given me on all my HDMI sets it was worth the change, plus EHD worked and really had no other issues other then the installer not using a HIC which i have ordered from the dish store. Didnt realize no on demand at the Joey's without it, but am taking care of the problem easily. Used to have 2 622's and a bunch of diplexers to run 5 total sets. Now have 2 hoppers and 3 joeys. Only thing really looking forward to is when one hopper can view recordings on the other hopper which gives me a lot of recording choices for my family on the tv's where the hopper is located as there was always a fight when programs were recording and you couldnt watch live tv. Thanks Dish Network. loyal customer since 1996


----------



## veschler (May 15, 2011)

Wow. PTAT is a great feature!


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

PTAT only works with four networks being in HD. I don't think it works with anything less. But with only one HD network, what would the PTAT do for you really? That's no different than TBS or USA, etc... just set the recordings to record as usual.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

veschler said:


> Wow. PTAT is a great feature!


It is, Dish has received alot of good feedback about it. Glad you recognize it's usefulness.


----------



## scocats (Mar 26, 2012)

Others that have posted on different websites have only 1 or 2 hd big 4 networks and it works so now Im really confused. But oh well, with time comes software enhancements, and more HD availibility. Thanks for your input, as I said before im still recording my favorite shows anyway, just want the features of the new toy.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

scocats said:


> Others that have posted on different websites have only 1 or 2 hd big 4 networks and it works so now Im really confused. But oh well, with time comes software enhancements, and more HD availibility. Thanks for your input, as I said before im still recording my favorite shows anyway, just want the features of the new toy.


I do stand corrected. The original paperwork showed it had to be 4 HD networks. That is not the case as I now read, any number of the 4 HD networks will indeed work. Sorry for the wrong info....


----------



## scocats (Mar 26, 2012)

Tampa was ultimately right. In my area anyway (Cheyenne, Wy locals) even though there is 1 Hd station there are problems and we cannot use prat. I talked to the manager of my local installers and they have had no success with prat my area. He was advised by engineering that there may b a possible software fix in the future. We have been without Fox and ABC on dish for a few months do to failed contract negotiations, I'm betting this has something to do with it.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Only local stations carried in HD (or distants/significantly viewed station DISH uses to fill in certain markets) are available via PTA. Personally, I'd like to see SD markets supported as well but SD is not supported.

PTA should work in HD markets with less than four major networks ... perhaps it is simply a bug with the receiver not understanding how to handle the missing feed(s)? The PTA flags are on channels in markets with less than four major networks.


----------



## WaveRat64 (Aug 20, 2007)

I read that of the 2TB Hopper drive, 1 TB is for the user and the other 1TB is reserved by Dish for PTAT and Dish Unplugged Blockbuster movies. May question is, if PTAT is disabled, what is the drive space it would have occupied then used for. Is is used for additional Dish unplugged movies or is it not used at all. For me if the system doesn't download extra movies then I see no reason not to use it.

Thanks


----------



## scocats (Mar 26, 2012)

At the present time the max user space on the hard drive is 500gb. Does not matter is PTAT is enabled or not.


----------



## sjones9632 (Apr 2, 2012)

I also am having this problem and live in an area with all four HD channels. Just had my installation yesterday and I'm hoping that it is taking time to download something? However, I set it at noon yesterday and eagerly tried to watch my shows last night - Nothing there and nothing there this morning. Just a message that says the programming will appear soon. Which begs the question, when it does work, can I watch while the recording is still in progress? The search function also is not working. Nothing populates when i type in a search.


----------



## wtrjock (Feb 9, 2007)

Yes you can watch PTAT while it is recording. Sounds like you hopper might need a power cycle.


----------



## sjones9632 (Apr 2, 2012)

A Power cycle? Does that mean i need to unplug everything and then plug it back in? For what it's worth, I also had the sling adaptor installed at the same time. It worked for a short time last night, but is not working this morning


----------



## wtrjock (Feb 9, 2007)

Yes..unplug the hopper for about 20 seconds and plug back in. That should fix you sling adapter also.

I had the same problem after i installed my sling.


----------



## sjones9632 (Apr 2, 2012)

tried rebooting. no luck. called tech support. they had me go into menu and disable primtime, then enable it again and hit a save. They then asked me to look for recording icon in evening program. nothing there so apparently it is an issue with the machine...just for anybody else having the same problem


----------



## sjones9632 (Apr 2, 2012)

This issued was resolved when Dish sent a technician who determined there was a software problem with the receiver. The receiver was replaced and I know am enjoying this feature


----------



## sjones9632 (Apr 2, 2012)

By the way, four days later I received a new Hopper receiver via UPS. Not sure how that occurred either


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> This issued was resolved when Dish sent a technician who determined there was *a software problem* with the receiver. The receiver was replaced and I know am enjoying this feature


Most likely it was *hardware *problem.


----------

